# Warwickshire Hunt - 10/11/12 (pics)



## Doug (10 November 2012)

I hope that this is the right place to post these.

I took a few shots from this mornings meeting. I didn't take any portrait type shots as people tend not to be a big fan of having a camera waved in their face 







All shots:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/doug86/sets/72157631977145486/

Today was my first involvement with a hunt and I have to say that the friendliness was no less than people had described. The field master, Sam, even made a point of introducing himself personally. A nice touch!

Anyway, enjoy the photos. Feel free to use them. Hopefully on future occasions I will be able to get some action photos when I work out how to follow the hunt on foot properly


----------



## rachi20x (11 November 2012)

Great shots. What lens do you use?


----------



## Doug (11 November 2012)

Thank you. It's a 70-200 2.8 on a Nikon D300


----------



## happyhunter123 (11 November 2012)

I love this picture, a great shot 
But why is the huntsman not wearing a red coat?


----------



## tractor (11 November 2012)

Re the lack of red coat....I think some hunts have their own specific livery - so this might be the specific coat for the staff of this hunt. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## happyhunter123 (12 November 2012)

tractor said:



			Re the lack of red coat....I think some hunts have their own specific livery - so this might be the specific coat for the staff of this hunt. I hope that makes sense!
		
Click to expand...

Many packs do have their own specific livery but I guess it's probably a post-ban thing in this case. Several packs I know of now have hunt staff wearing a black coat instead of red.


----------



## arizonahoney (12 November 2012)

Lovely shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Countryman (12 November 2012)

Lovely pictures  ((When the Warwickshire brought their hounds to us, their hunt staff wore Ratcatcher with black collars))


----------

